# First Grow Journal~ AK-47 and BC's Sweet-Dreams



## puasurfs (Mar 21, 2011)

Aloha one and all and welcome to my very first grow ev'a!

I was a bit apprehensive to begin at, well... the beginning, but some kind words here and some prompting by members has given me the courage to try.

Here's where I stand as of today (some of this is a repeat from the introduce yourself thread, but anyway, I digress):

I have a Mother Keeper grow kit from HTG that is just sweet as can be. Included were the lights: T5 HO 6500k x 4 Lumen output that I thought would be perfect for clones (eventually), seedlings, and Mom too. I set her up in a newly painted and cleared room that has many outlets on their own circuits and central a/c. Test run today with all things fired up to include temp/humidity without the fans first and then the difference it made once I turned them on, something like super low humidity 53% (?) and 77 degrees. No negligible light leaks and so we're good there.:aok:

I have 20 beans each of AK-47 & Sweet Dreams. I did not germ them I just followed what ppl said and just sowed them: 10 each. This is the part where I say I know I want all females but it'll still be plenny if only half are. I wanted to give myself the opportunity to be successful and find the strongest most viable female to clone from. See? I've been reading, reading, reading!

I saturated the peat pellets with distilled water and after a good soaking I squeezed out excess, fluffed up the peat for aeration and threw in those beauties... and they were too! All mottled and striped and cool looking... Anyway, after that I placed them into the tiny hole from my chopstick covered them slightly and lightly then added a cap full of H2O to set them in for the night.

They are currently being warm in my grow tent with all lights off and a little crack in the case for O2. I am in the process of acquiring another tent for flowering. I see I have some time before I need to worry about that but I will get it in order b/c I'm OCD that way, js!:holysheep:

I am reading everything  I can find and am pretty certain that I will continue on to an organic/soil process... we'll see b/c there is still more time for me to be indecisive at but another juncture...

I am sure I will make many mistakes along the way but like my dad always said, "if ur not making mistakes then ur just not living".  And the best part is I have you guys. So... lemme see if'n I can upload some pics of my empty tent... :hubba:


----------



## Roddy (Mar 21, 2011)

:farm: :watchplant: Hold this while I pull up a chair, please!! :bong2:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 21, 2011)

sick tents are so simple!!!!


i got a nice tent too just like that. Ill definately be watching in on this and cant wait to help u dial this in.

t-5s are perfec for veg growth. your mother/clones will love it.

What kind of light were you planning on flowering under?



:48:


----------



## Jericho (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice tent, What are the dimensions? I need a bigger one for flowering. 

Sounds like you have done allot of reading, Unlike some who come on thinking they can grow using anything. 

Will be pulling up a chair and following along. *Green Mojo * for the grow.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 21, 2011)

:welcome: Everything looks great! cant wait for them to pop


----------



## woodydude (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks like you have done your homework and prepared as well as you can.
Sure you will make mistakes, we all do and most of us still do. Lots of people who are willing to help here and remember, no question is stupid. Its the questions that dont get asked that are stupid.

Got my chair pulled up,
Green mojo on its way.
Stay frosty. W


----------



## Irish (Mar 21, 2011)

off to a good start. mojo for the babies...peace...


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 21, 2011)

I am so glad you started a journal. Let us know if we can help. Good luck, very green mojo, and lots Sweet dreams (and ak47) coming your way.
Glad you are here Pua.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 21, 2011)

:yay:

what a Great adventure you are about to do...Cant wait to see that Tent all PAcked with Phat LAdies...Mojo For the grow..and welcome to your first grow..ev,a!!!!


----------



## niteshft (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you puasurfs for doing your homework befor starting your adventure. So many times people come on here and say they have bag seeds and pretty much, asks us to grow them for them. It's refreshing to see someone that is so prepared.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 21, 2011)

:yeahthat:  youre in the club!  :banana:  MoJoMOjomoJO!!


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 21, 2011)

:welcome: let's get started!!!


----------



## sawhse (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking good, green mojo to you:aok:


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you one and all for the aloha and GREEN MOJO!!! I suspect I will need it, and besides, that green mojo is the positive vibes coming off of all of you! Much appreciated and welcomed.

Mother keeper is 51.5"W x 24.5D x 48"H. It came with the inline exhaust and small fan. The T5 Lights are crazy bright and with a/c running and fans, internal temp can be managed... so far. But it's gonna get super hot here so we'll see down the line.

I am preparing to buy a bigger tent for flowering. I am looking @ 56" x 56" x 78" only because i am scared to death of not having the space just in case some freak thang happens and I end up with more females then expected.. (Laughs @ more females than expected - I wish!  ~Psst... I'm reading about altering hormones with trace elements and heat and light to produce more females after third set of true leaves appear; it's worth a try!)

 OG brah asked about the lighting for that. I was wanting the 600W with exchangeable lights (HPS & MH) and a digital ballast for reduction of heat? Not too bad of a price I think b/c well... I'm just "rollin' in the dough"... NOT! I'm still waiting on my acceptance into the broke-n-toke club, js!

I hate to admit it but I am like a happy and nervous expectant mother, tapping my feet outside the tent, drumming my fingers on my desk... patiently waiting to give some love!


----------



## Roddy (Mar 21, 2011)

Wait until it's bud time, the buds are forming nicely and the smell is starting to get enticing......ahhh, exciting times! :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## benamucc (Mar 21, 2011)

just wait and see how you feel the first time you have to leave them alone for a few days....  :rofl:  

with tents, and a/c tho you can sleep like a baby!!  it's the guess and test setups that REALLY cause the worry!


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 23, 2011)

So... here's an update: Nada... But I just looked @ 1st posting and it's only been three days since I stuck them in the peat pucks. I've been reading constantly, keeping them warm and moist (not too moist tho) and dark... what more can a nervous expectant Mother do? 

*Whistles as I pace up and down the hall...* I even have the cigars ready in anticipation of their birth.


I know, roddy, right? Can't imagine what that will be like. Well that's not exactly true b/c I DO imagine it! Hey is that the "visualization" part of this? LOL
Ben if I can just get 'em to come on out I promise NOT to leave 'em... until I harvest them...


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 23, 2011)

:holysheep:I lied... I just checked on them this morning and THERE IS LIFE!

I am a little :shocked: b/c it's only been 3 days and I did not pre-germ 'em and I was reading how some ppl had some problems with those lil jiffy pucks (after I already had them, of course). Maybe those cool beans have super-powers or something... my guess is it's from all the GREEN MOJO you guys/gals have been sending my way. Much aloha for dat!

I am currently reading the 'Indoor/Outdoor Med. Bible and now I need to read about what to do since they have different sprout rates (not by much because more than half have sprouted already:woohoo 
& b/c I wanna give them what they need when they need it. I cannot locate the specific info. right now but my guess would be to leave in the dark and warmth until they get their true leaves? Or just the cotyledons? Will I give them full on T5 lighting or will they need to be shaded a bit with a screen first? Inquiring minds want to know! 

So besides that I will be home reading, of course, & :dancing: cause I can't help myself right now and :watchplant:

Please, a ROUND OF CIGARS on me... I'm a proud Mom today!

I will now attempt for the 3rd time to upload the pics of my sprouts. The first is of the AK-47's x 4 (sprouts), the 2nd is of the Sweet Dreams x 4, and the 3rd is of the AK's peeking thorough the top. To me they look like they can't wait to arrive, js!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

:fly: :headbang: :yay: :aok: :banana: :ccc: :ciao: :bongin:  :dancing: :cool2: 



babies!!! mojo mojo mojo


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 23, 2011)

Og Brah~ You're an Uncle!! Laughs @ Uncle OG! Seriously tho'? You would have thought that I had a kid for realz... (I actually do have new sprouts and they are my babies so...) Much aloha brah! Now back to my regularly scheduled program of reading...

1). read about when and how to give "first" light.
2). read about the PERFECT potting soil mix to use.
3). read about organic nutes.

Good lawd that "nute-study" from here is crazy intense... I'm still trying to get through THAT one!


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh yea that was a few hour read for sure.


babies are babies. my dog is my baby. she is asleep on my lap. i would expect the same when i plant seeds. lol ...small fragile things need lots of care. full grown adults need it given to them str8! :rofl:

your doing good brah! your going in the right direction!


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 25, 2011)

Having some trouble with pics today so... no pics butt they are pretty cute though (my sprouts)!

Ok, so.. Yesterday I went driving all ov'a in an attempt to the find the next few items I will be needing. It's only been 5 days since I put those beauties in the j-pucks but as of this morning ALL 20 have sprouted and most have their first pair of true leaves:holysheep:!! Seriously? All 20? They took instantly to the T5's and got super *GREEN* in moments!

Anyway... I read that @ about 1 week old they could receive a lil bit of nutrition, I was thinking 1/4 - 1/8 strength? However, after driving for hours yesterday with multiple stops @ Lowe's, Home Depot, Garden Center, etc., it has become clear to me that there isn't an adequate selection of organic nutes to choose from in those hyper-commercial establishments geared more for the ppl planting trees and flowers and tomatoes. Or.. more likely, I don't know enough yet to pick and choose the correct ingredients :doh:!

I read that Sea Kelp is good for the lil ones and for vegging and purchased MaxiCrop Liquid Sea Kelp to use super mildly???

Also, I'm trying to wrap my lil brain around a great Organic soil mixture that isn't too complex, yet bio-diverse enough to give them what they need now and adjust it as their nutritional needs change. Those MP Grow Vids are great and give as one suggestion something like:

Peat moss
Vermiculite
Perlite (sp?)
Lime/Dolomite Powder for PH
Fruit bat Guano (is this mix considered "soil" or soilless?) 

I wanna try to go completely organic for taste and so the search continues. None of the 5 or 6 stores I drove to yesterday had PH meters except one, I bought it and it sucks... when I tested it in water it said it was dry:confused2:?? I'll get a better one today.

I will try to submit a few pics later after more coffee. I know YOU know what sprouts look like, but I'm not so sure that these just aren't the most beautiful ones eve'a, js!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

You should check this out if you are into organic growing.

Soil Mixes


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you Jericho I will check that out right now! Appreciate bro!

 Okay so here are those pics.. they're NOT much to look at  but it is painfully clear to me that I need the practice uploading stuff... This is just the tent with the babies, RED=AK & BLUE=SD... :hubba:








:giggle:Any opinions on my using 1/4 - 1/8 strength Liquid Kelp for the babies in the next few days? They need to be watered today and I was waiting to hear...

P.S. The lights are actually closer to the babies then in the first pic.. I have 'em about 2-3" from the T5's.


----------



## Jericho (Mar 25, 2011)

I think most wait for 2 weeks.


----------



## Locked (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't feed for 2-3 weeks depending on when they start to look hungry...it is very easy to fry the lil buggers so be patient....looking good brosef. Keep it up.


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 25, 2011)

Thank you Ham-Man & Jericho! Will wait till da lil babies get older and get hungry!


----------



## benamucc (Mar 25, 2011)

looking good.  can't wait to see these babies take off!


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 25, 2011)

Mahalo Ben~ Me too, right?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 27, 2011)

Hey PUA, looking good man,hey when i fill in what i did and when i did it  on my calender from kaua'i, I saw today was Prince Kuhio day, wanted to say aloha brah, have a good one. lots of partying, big parade!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

How cute! lol Good job bro


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 31, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Hey PUA, looking good man,hey when i fill in what i did and when i did it  on my calender from kaua'i, I saw today was Prince Kuhio day, wanted to say aloha brah, have a good one. lots of partying, big parade!!



Mahalo Skag Brah~ A little late with da response  ... I have had the "crud" for da past week... babies all good. will get some pics up laytah today/tonight and update the gj. Hawaiians know how to party, yeah? We sure know how to grind (eat) and suck-em-up (drink, just in case... LOL). We have da okole's (butts) to prove it! :hubba:


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 31, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> How cute! lol Good job bro



TY rotten~ I think they're the most beautiful sprouts ev'a... ummmm.. they're my first, but still!


----------



## puasurfs (Mar 31, 2011)

Aloha one and all~

Wanted to update my gj since it's been a week or so since. I have had the "crud" going on a week now and although it may have kept me from my keyboard and eating regular food it has not kept me from crawling into my room and checking on my babies, ad nauseam (no pun intended).  

This is where I stand (or lay, as it were) as of today: This much I know... the more I read the more I know that I do NOT "know" anything. I read so much about soil, and soiless "soil", that I thought my brain was going to implode and not just b/c of my temperature from the flu either. 

Thanks to everyone for all the help and direction toward all the resources pertaining to soil and other plant mediums and ultimately I decided, as I'm sure everyone does, on what I thought would be the best for me at this juncture. Stuff like prices and availability and keeping it organic and not too complex for my lil febrile brain. I am doing a mix of FF products to include Ocean Forest @ 50% with the other parts of coco coir, and light warrior with some additions. I also purchased today my PH up and down and Pure Blend Pro Veg. & Flower for soil. Mix for flowering a little different but still the same FF products. Whew...  can I get an Amen! 

In addition to soil for tomorrow I will also buy large containers... 20 of them, maybe even 22 just cause. I know my pictures kinda suck right now esp. close up I will endeavor to get a better camera after...  

I cannot express to you enough my gratitude for all the help and advice I could not have made it even this far had it not been for you! Your kind words, journal entries, and comments have helped me immensely. My AK's are the biggest and about to get third set of leaves as are the SD's, but they're coming in all purple on the edges, dark and wantin to get in the dirt... like me I guess. 
 (Laughs @ they're 12 days old! )









P.S. As  much as I like those NEW light hangers I have tried to delete that pic from here and cannot... juss sayin.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 1, 2011)

They kinda look droopy on the tips of the leaves, remember that when your growing in soil, that marijuana likes to keep it's feet dry, make sure they dry out well, most small container growers tell by weight, they wouldn't dream of watering without picking up the pot first, over watering is a common mistake when first starting, you just wanna help so bad.I thought i knew patience when I first started, you know a little extra nutes and on and on, my second shot at growing i had to empty my pots and wash the roots and repot them,I just had to keep that strain, and it worked, anyway the tips look kinda weird to me.


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 2, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> They kinda look droopy on the tips of the leaves, remember that when your growing in soil, that marijuana likes to keep it's feet dry, make sure they dry out well, most small container growers tell by weight, they wouldn't dream of watering without picking up the pot first, over watering is a common mistake when first starting, ...anyway the tips look kinda weird to me.



I know, right? I asked someone earlier b/c I thought they were curling back due to light placement (T5's too close)  But no... thing is I do let them do that dry/wet cycle but... The leaves themselves are strong and not all of them are curled back that way so... Will most def. exercise patients with these guys, and thank you for reminding me and keepin me on track!

Will shoot a better pic of the tops to show wide variation among same strain! 

~~~I just rechecked the babies and I decided the only variable may be the cheap lil pots I found (not exactly jiffy-pots I think) and put them into. I can see a black staining on the sides, water marks, etc. I am putting them in dirt right now so I'll see if that helps them or kills them, or something in between that. :watchplant:


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 6, 2011)

Aloha~

Just wanted to send some new pics of da babies. Transplanted them into soil @ 4 - 5 days ago, got their first REAL watering early this morning and seem to have grown since then.  :holysheep: So far they all look better than they did in those faux jiffy-pots, however, I do see a few of them with leaf discoloring. I looked at our MP "sick-plants" section and saw the leaf chart.... " to me it looks kinda like a Potassium deficiency, apparently. There are 3 that are that way and the rest look fine, better than fine really.  @ 12 days old I gave them MaxiCrop liquid seaweed @ 1/8 - 1/4 strength. They turned color right after that. :doh: They are 18 days old today.

~~~Question:  :confused2: Will the plants discolor in it's effort to consume/decompose the kelp by using it's nutes, there by becoming deficient? Today they all look great except for the few mentioned. I have added a couple of pics of the whole tent and all the plants, the babies with some leaf discoloring and I think there is one of my babies that looks great.


~~~Question: :confused2: Will they return to good health and vigor or did I just totally blow it and should hold their funeral ASAP? No but seriously, will they grow through this? The new growth looks the same, almost? js...


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 6, 2011)

I dont know much about kelp, but cannabis is a surprisingly strong plant; I think they will be fine


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2011)

Surfs, I forgot to sign my rep point to you, but as I said, anyone taking time to read the nutes chart is OK in my book!!


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 6, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> I dont know much about kelp, but cannabis is a surprisingly strong plant; I think they will be fine


Thanks for that Moses~ I hope so. I bet next grow I won't be so twisted about it all... I mean that in a good way! :rofl:



			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> Surfs, I forgot to sign my rep point to you, but as I said, anyone taking time to read the nutes chart is OK in my book!!


:holysheep:Thanks so much brah~ I appreciate a good read, you know? Hey that nute study on here, Wow!!!. Intense. If I thought I knew anything before that I now realize I know even less now, js! 

Mahalo Brah~


:watchplant:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2011)

I've read it several times now and always see something I missed...or forgot lol! Great info!


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 10, 2011)

Been a few days since last I updated my journal so I thought I might take a few pics and show progress thus far.

It has been 21 days today since I put my seeds into jiffy-pucks and a few days shy of that for sprouts above ground and under T5's. The pots are filled with an organic soil mix that they seem to love.  I watered them in  when I transplanted them into dirt, allowed them to get completely dry and did a complete watering a few days ago and they're still good there (2 waterings with reverse osmosis water + 2.5 mil Cal./Mag/Gal./ Ph'd to 6.0 b/c my soil tested too high in PH @ 7.5+) Ummmmm... maybe that's why some of my leaves were weird looking?

Question 1: When shall I feed them their first feeding of nutes @ prolly 1/4 - 1/8(?) strength of BotanicCare Pure Pro-Grow?:confused2:

I am already thinking about the next batch of soil to make and have ready, and the next size containers in which they should be transplanted (currently they are in No. 1 size containers... whatever those are...) The bigger the better I know, however, I don't know exactly HOW MUCH bigger? 

Question 2: Should I just go for 5 gallon and be done with it for a while?:confused2:

My new tent is on it's way, I have a tracking number and everything. :holysheep:I just went for it b/c I wanted to be sure and have plenny of room just in case. Tent size is approx, 4'W x 8'L x 6'7" H. On order are 2 lights from htg, a 400W-MH/HPS & a 600W-MH/HPS Digital/Dimmable/Electronic-Remote Ballasts.

According to some articles and info. there are ways to (try to) increase the likelihood of producing more females by altering things such as temperatures, moisture, humidity, macro-nutrient manipulation, and photo-period, after third set of true leaves appear. For the past few days I have been introducing a 14/7 photo period, have increased humidity, decreasing temp and am attempting to increase nitrogen and decrease potassium in minimally incremental amounts. 

Time will tell.












_This was the baby that was sick._


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 10, 2011)

My my my they sure have grown since the last time I was here.... Looking very good man green mojo 4 u! I threw mine into bud now I just posted pics like two days ago gunna take some more today, good ol' jack herer


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 10, 2011)

Hi MYMY,
That is what I do, 5 gallon pots as soon as possible.  They look lovely. I don't fert till the plant shows it needs it. Usually right before flipping to flower.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 10, 2011)

I dont know if i'd feed them any time soon though.... I have four seedlings, well now they r gettin older obviously but anyways i fed them when they were like two n a half weeks above soil and they are still*SICK*. Im not to happy but hey trials and tribulations, I knew I shouldnt have fed them and now I really kno lol


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 11, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> My my my they sure have grown since the last time I was here.... Looking very good man green mojo 4 u! I threw mine into bud now I just posted pics like two days ago gunna take some more today, good ol' jack herer


Much thanks for stoppin by & having a look, my brother... I appreciate the kind words and GREEN MOJO! :hubba: I'm gonna figure out where all ur pics and gj are and follow along too!



			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi MYMY,
> That is what I do, 5 gallon pots as soon as possible.  They look lovely. I don't fert till the plant shows it needs it. Usually right before flipping to flower.
> 
> Keep up the good work.


Mahalo nui Rosebud... Yeah I think  I'll just go for the larger containers next time so I do not have to re-pot them so much.

Question: So they will have enough nutes from the soil to last a while? I'm looking for something to read about "signs and symptoms" that show WHEN or WHAT to look for when they need feeding. Or will it be obvious? :hubba: LOL  I know they are a long way from flowering, and that's cool. I've been really enjoying my new hobby :watchplant:



			
				rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> I dont know if i'd feed them any time soon though.... I have four seedlings, well now they r gettin older obviously but anyways i fed them when they were like two n a half weeks above soil and they are still ****** . Im not to happy but hey trials and tribulations, I knew I shouldnt have fed them and now I really kno lol


 Awwwww... Rotten. sry to hear about ur lil ones, I know I'd be wrecked brother. But I know you can pull them through and get them healthy again! I have some organic nutes Pure Pro Veg/Grow, and will wait a lil while longer until I feed...

Thank you for reminding me to exercise patients... that is a hard one for me, js!


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 11, 2011)

Puasurfs, I'm speechless, they are beautiful!


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 11, 2011)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Puasurfs, I'm speechless, they are beautiful!


Mahalo SJ!! I appreciate it. I think they're kinda beautiful too!


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 11, 2011)

They really look good. Good job so far.

Good luck with the female ratio but you can count to 50-50. Regarding the feeding i think you can start feeding them. Start with the minimal or buy a PPM meter to check out the nutrient level.


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 11, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> They really look good. Good job so far.
> 
> Good luck with the female ratio but you can count to 50-50. Regarding the feeding i think you can start feeding them. Start with the minimal or buy a PPM meter to check out the nutrient level.


Thanks so much for the info and the compliment on my beautiful babies. You know, you're prolly just right about that ratio thang and I should just switch them back to 24/7. I thought it might be worth a try just to see if perhaps it just might work... LOL

PPM Meter is pretty close to the top of the list for my next purchase(s)... the list seems to go on and on tho! LOl

So this guy tells me I need to cut the tops off of my plants between the 3rd and 4th nodes so I can get a more bushy plant and perhaps more bud sights . I have read a couple of things about it and the consensus seems to be divided btwn to do it and to not do it at all.

I checked out that FIM method and the "pinch" method that is used that also reseals the stem. Man I hate the thought of pinching them back or even cutting them back a lil.  :ignore: Can't wait to see the first time I take a clone.

Question: Do most ppl prune? Or cut the tops back? Should I be checking into reading about LST and HST?

I know that the AK-47 is a hybrid (their words) and so may not be as tall as a pure Sativa, however, they can still get pretty lengthy. js. Sweet Dreams is an Indica and stays pretty short from what I gather.

Man... I need to read a bunch more today.

My babies @ 21 days old already have between 5 and 7 sets of true leaves, if that helps in the understanding at all.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm going to top them @ 4th or 5th node. But this depends ... How long do you veg, your grow area, the strain, etc. 
You can control the height in veg but not in flower. So don't forget that because usually they stretch like 2/3 the size they were before flower. But the real secret is to find what is better for your skills. Start doing the simple things in the first grows and make your opinion/upgrade your skills in the followings.
I'm not that experienced either :doh:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 11, 2011)

The ones I top, I take the tops and dip them in rooting agent and then pop them in the soil. IF they come up, a free clone, if not, no biggie at all! I did this with 5 and 2 have popped back up and are growing now!

I am experimenting at this point to determine how I do things in the future, so I've topped, tied and pinched....


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 12, 2011)

puasurfs, It's hard to believe I'm offering my .02 when you so clearly have been adept to date at producing such wonderful plants, however here goes.

I have never tried fimming but understand it can produce some remarkable branching.  

Perhaps the biggest issue with topping your plant is the introduction of pathogens to the wound site and potential rot, however if your utensils are clean and you have some chlorinated water you can spray on the cut sites daily you should have no infection issues.  A mild h2o2 solution will surely kill anything without any impact on your plants.  That said I have cut hundreds of plants including sativa and indica strains and never had an issue.  The aim is to produce greater branching, which will deliver greater nodes and in turn greater bud sites.  

If you do end up taking the tops off, clone them as Roddy has suggested and get that process dialled in, which in reality isn't that complex.

Personally I would top at the 4th to 6th node to induce greater branching. 

Your plants might put their ugly face on for a little while, but always bounce back without any dramas.  They are a weed after all and one of the hardiest plants you can grow.


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 12, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I'm going to top them @ 4th or 5th node. But this depends ... How long do you veg, your grow area, the strain, etc.
> You can control the height in veg but not in flower. So don't forget that because usually they stretch like 2/3 the size they were before flower. But the real secret is to find what is better for your skills. Start doing the simple things in the first grows and make your opinion/upgrade your skills in the followings.
> I'm not that experienced either :doh:


TY so much for the info bro~ I appreciate you takin a sec to help a sista' out! LOL lawd knows I need the help!:holysheep:

Laughs @ "my skills", b/c I have so few right now... I don't have all the details worked out (veg-time, etc. I've been looking for Strain info and know that the AK will most def get much taller than the SD), I am studying as I go tho. So what ur saying is that you just clip then in between the 3rd and 4th node @ a 45 degree angle, and this makes them bush out more with more bud sights? Can you tell me what the downside is to doing it (besides doing it wrong of course), hormone changes, etc., and the advantages as you know them? 

 I am planning on having two 600W areas set up (in the same tent) esp. b/c of the height differences btwn the two.



			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> The ones I top, I take the tops and dip them in rooting agent and then pop them in the soil. IF they come up, a free clone, if not, no biggie at all! I did this with 5 and 2 have popped back up and are growing now!
> 
> I am experimenting at this point to determine how I do things in the future, so I've topped, tied and pinched....


 TY Roddy, that's an excellent idea and a good way to PRACTICE taking clippings/clones. Waiting on my new tent to arrive tomorrow so I have more room for them! Jorges book says that some ppl prune and some ppl do not, geeezzzzzzzzz... I was hoping to not only b/c I am sure I will stress them and prolly kill a few in the process... I'm a wuss, I know! LOL I see why ppl like those low ryders now.. LOL



			
				smokingjoe said:
			
		

> puasurfs, It's hard to believe I'm offering my .02 when you so clearly have been adept to date at producing such wonderful plants, however here goes.
> 
> I have never tried fimming but understand it can produce some remarkable branching.
> 
> ...


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 13, 2011)

haha I often wish I could change the title of my GJ also, but I havnt found a  way yet. let me know if you do


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 16, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> SmokingJ your .02 worth is priceless IMO, and welcomed as well. I will do my very best to keep all the stuff super clean as much as possible (OCD), thank you for reminding me.
> 
> Question 1: Should I wait for them to get taller before I clip them so as to have a lil stem for the rooting? Or does it really matter?
> 
> ...



Q1:  You could do it now but if you wanted to keep the cut I would let it get a little taller.  

Q2: I usually try and cut them off as flat as possible, and use an hobby knife to do so.  Nice clean cut from a razor sharp implement.

Sorry to take a little while to respond I have been away.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 16, 2011)

Ive been having to squeeze and mush the main top stems and bend them to the side without breaking them, it works great actually kinda hopin the more i train it that way the more it will grow that way, dunno tho.


----------



## Hick (Apr 17, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Hey, BTW... is there a way I can edit my heading from, "And... we're off..."? Kinda wanna change it.



the staff can edit your title if you would like
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23173 <-- as well


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 17, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> haha I often wish I could change the title of my GJ also, but I havnt found a  way yet. let me know if you do


 Hey Brah~

Psst.. Hick left the info for us. Now my gj doesn't have to stand out as completely "uninteresting and NooB-ish".


----------



## Roddy (Apr 17, 2011)

It's all good!!!


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 17, 2011)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> Q1:  You could do it now but if you wanted to keep the cut I would let it get a little taller.
> 
> Q2: I usually try and cut them off as flat as possible, and use an hobby knife to do so.  Nice clean cut from a razor sharp implement.
> 
> Sorry to take a little while to respond I have been away.


Thanks Smokin'J~

I was thinkin it might be a good way to "practice" taking a clone... although I still have no idea if I'm taking it form a male or female at this point. Not that it matters in the scheme of things. Practice, practice, practice, and all. I think i will wait a lil longer too.

When you say "flat as possible" do you mean to just clip the new bud/leaves mostly off? Or try to remove MOST of what is growing in between?  
:holysheep:Are you telling me that ppl just aren't standing in line, with "bated-breath" waiting on my every "Noob" word? Hmmm...


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 17, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Ive been having to squeeze and mush the main top stems and bend them to the side without breaking them, it works great actually kinda hopin the more i train it that way the more it will grow that way, dunno tho.


RS420~ Thanks for the weigh in b/c I think what ur doing is amazing! Ur stuff looks awesome. You know I'm afraid to bend them or clip them right? :ignore:

I'mma head over to ur grow journal in a bit and see if'n you have some (more) new pics up for us to MARVEL at!


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> the staff can edit your title if you would like
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23173 <-- as well


I would like it, fer sure! I think I saw Ham-Man's (Hamster Lewis') humorous post, something like, "THE GREATEST Marijuana Grower in the Universe", so... that's already taken. 

So I will settle for:

"First Grow Journal~ AK-47 and BC's Sweet-Dreams" will work just fine! Please and thank you!


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 17, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> It's all good!!!


Good-morning/afternoon/evening Roddy!

I can always hope, right? LOFL


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 17, 2011)

wow real early for u! 

aloha! lets all wak n bake! :48:


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 17, 2011)

Yep! My new tent!!! YAY! it is AWESOME. It came with instructions, of course, and only today is it funny b/c it said (and I'm paraphrasing here), after frame is assembled lift tent corners over frame edges and gently... " Then it said, and this is the funny part, "**NOTE- this is where a HELPER might be usefu*l". Ummm... ya think? Good lawd it was hard to do by myself. But it's up and done.

4 weeks since I put them in the pucks and a few days shy of that for the sprouts, today. I know you'll understand when I say, "I cannot believe how fast they grow now, I would need to take new pics everyday b/c they're changing so fast". And right before my eyes :watchplant:

I bought a new T5 HO 6500k Lumen x 2 out-put lamp b/c in the mom keeper I was running out of space and light for them. That was Friday and this morning I see that I may need to get another before my lights come in. I was suppose to get them already, I thought I had time, but I underestimated their growth rate.

Still no nutes for them b/c they seem to be just fine in that soil right now. I have noticed that it takes a shorter time now for them to become DRY and need watering. A good sign they are rooting very well...

Anyway... I will post the pics from Friday.







Those SD-Indica's leaves sure are fatties! (Laughs @ "fatties"... b/c I wish I had one! :hubba

======*~~~ Ok I get it now... this scraggler pic I was gonna leave out, but I did not delete it before the post I thought just NOT including it in the ATTACH option would do it for me but nooooooooooo... why would I wanna see pics of them after being misted a lil?


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 17, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> wow real early for u!
> 
> aloha! lets all wak n bake! :48:


UNCLE OG Braddah-Kine... where u stay been brah~ LOL You are right... I should sleep more but since I'm already awake... I may as well "bake".:guitar:


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 17, 2011)

I be around...following along ur pretty gals as they grow. It is time for me to now pop in and say...

Braaaaaah!!!! YOU GOT IT GOIN ON! THOSE HEALTHY LOOKING PLANTS ARE GONNA DO YOU GOOD! Keep up the good work...


...p.s. u like photography? i would totally follow a thread about pics of your isle just about any pic of anything from the islands takes me back:rofl:...hawaii; i miss her


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 17, 2011)

They look haapy


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 17, 2011)

Them plants are smilin !!!  Lookin really good.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very nice and healthy lookin!! Thats a nice sized tent to you have plenty of space I see, never know when u need it!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Apr 17, 2011)

Sharks cove north shore of oahu,  the day before this picture I snorkled the entire cove, the surf came up makeing it a little rough, the other pic is some locals who showed me fishing Kaua'i style, we're again on the north shore,this time kaua'i near Hanalai Bay. The locals I smoked with loved my whurkle, a little bud shared among fisherman is a spiritual thing. Well all my pics from the islands are to big to go on here without Picasa, Hick tried to school me on it and i actually installed it but the files are still to large. He can only help so much,I'm a computer cripple.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 17, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA computer cripple.... thats a good one


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 19, 2011)

Very nice setup the babies look great


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2011)

They look very happy and healthy Pua, congrats. Keep it up, your a natural.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 30, 2011)

Where ya been pausurfs?? You still updating this? Cant wait for some pics!


----------



## puasurfs (May 4, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> They look haapy


Thanks bho and Skag as well, yeah they do look happy, I just hope I can keep them that way!


----------



## puasurfs (May 4, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Very nice and healthy lookin!! Thats a nice sized tent to you have plenty of space I see, never know when u need it!


Thank you brah~ I was hoping I didn't need that much room but I had it just in case!


----------



## puasurfs (May 4, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> Very nice setup the babies look great


Thanks for the compliment re: tent and to the babies, they are doin better than I thought they would be doing!:holysheep:


----------



## puasurfs (May 4, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> They look very happy and healthy Pua, congrats. Keep it up, your a natural.



Awww... thank you but I'm learning a great deal more from you than you all are from me, for sure!


----------



## puasurfs (May 4, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Where ya been puasurfs?? You still updating this? Cant wait for some pics!


 Well now... funny you should ask b/c :holysheep: have I ever been busy. All the prep and reading and I still was ill-prepared for the growth rate and R O O M requirements that would entail. But here's where I am today:

I have 2-600W Digital Ballast Light Systems attached to a 400cfm in-line fan that is then attached to it's own a/c line for hood/reflector direct cooling. And I am surprised... it works! 

I have sexed, separated/executed, and isolated my ladies!  :hubba:  YAY!!!! LADIES!!! Good thing I did too b/c it was obvious. 12/8 without/with ballz respectively, juss sayin. 

Last week was a transition week between/combined Grow/Bloom nutes, and added Instant Karma for the transplant stress last week. 5 in 5 gallon containers and 7 in 3 gallon ones. Still using r/o H2O with Cal./Mag. + added @ .5 strength. Mist-spray them 5 times a day and alternate between Hawaiian music and Rock music. 

Changed from 24/7 T5 Lights to MH @ 2 weeks ago and the growth has been ridiculous. Changed over to 12/12 and my HPS yesterday. I have every seam duct taped on that tent so no light will leak  :ignore:!!!

I wanted to show a pic of my new Blue Diamond Conversion Bulbs b/c they come with their own, ah..., well, cool-lookin' condoms. Can I say condoms? Anyway I guess it's to protect the bulbs from our grubby lil hands. I will shoot one next time. In the mean time have a look see at my new set up, the ladies in wait, and the 3 "CHOSEN-ONE'S" that I have for the Mom's in my Mom keeper.
 









*~THE "Chosen-Few"... The 3 Donor-Mom's in my Mom keeper. 2 @ different pheno-types of the BC Sweet Dreams and 1 AK who is flawless!*


----------



## nouvellechef (May 5, 2011)

Real clean set up. Healthy plants. Yes you can say condoms.


----------



## puasurfs (May 5, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Real clean set up. Healthy plants. Yes you can say condoms.


 Thank you chef I am trying to be attentive :watchplant: without actually living in my grow room~ 

I am currently in a major dilemma re: why I have had to water all the time. Less now since switching to 12/12, however, I was under the impression that these larger pots would/should afford me several days in btwn. I read where THG said she mixes nutes and let's 'em sit out for a day, let them buffer, and then re-check 'em, cool... I have 10 gal. bubbling, waiting for the first sign of (over) dryness. 

Another thing... and I know I'm gonna get reamed for this but... I'm gonna run outta HEIGHT room I think before I get to harvest (nope, I didn't pinch them or prune them :doh:, insert appropriate cussing sentiment here).


----------



## nouvellechef (May 5, 2011)

Tie them down.


----------



## puasurfs (May 5, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Tie them down.


Oh, wow okay... It's not too late since it's just the 1st wk. of flower? I can get that rubber coated wire or whatever and just bend them to the side?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 5, 2011)

I think that bending is the best ... Be carefull thought not to snap anything ... They look awesome


----------



## Roddy (May 5, 2011)

Tie them up and talk dirty to them....


----------



## puasurfs (May 5, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I think that bending is the best ... Be carefull thought not to snap anything ... They look awesome


TY bho I appreciate that~
 just bend them over a lil at a time I guess...? Doesn't have to be the TOP bent over to the very BOTTOM (nodes?) does it? :confused2:


----------



## nouvellechef (May 5, 2011)

I would top them 1st. Should of done it in last week veg. But 1st week flower will be ok. Then yes, drill holes at very top, all around. I like butchers twine. It's soft to the stalk. Then just bend every top down and over and tie tight. It will open the middle, keep then shorter, but wider also, so remember that.


----------



## puasurfs (May 5, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Tie them up and talk dirty to them....


I think this may be a great idea Roddy, but since I'm not EXACTLY sure what you mean... feel free to give me (us) some "pointers & ideas" re: specifics and stuff!

 *waiting*


----------



## Staffy (May 5, 2011)

lookin real good brother. good job!!


----------



## Roddy (May 5, 2011)

Mine love a bit of bondage, followed by the "clothes hanger treatment" while being talked dirty to....things like "this worm castings is dirty, rub it all over your roots for me".

LMAO


----------



## Staffy (May 5, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Mine love a bit of bondage, followed by the "clothes hanger treatment" while being talked dirty to....things like "this worm castings is dirty, rub it all over your roots for me".
> 
> LMAO




lmao


----------



## puasurfs (May 5, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> lookin real good brother. good job!!



Thank you so much Staffy, I appreciate that!


----------



## puasurfs (May 5, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Mine love a bit of bondage, followed by the "clothes hanger treatment" while being talked dirty to....things like "this worm castings is dirty, rub it all over your roots for me".
> 
> LMAO


TYSVM Roddy!!!  LMAO  :rofl:

*Takes out pen and writes ALL this down in GJ @ home for later reference*


----------



## puasurfs (May 6, 2011)

Wow! Only 3 days into flowering and I already see the alternating nodes, very interesting, and getting more female by the moment.

For today I need to:
1). Figure out about this bending thang for height, b/c I don't wanna trade a height restriction for a "width" restriction (4 x 8 x 6.5) .
     a) Should I TOP them first IF I do?
     b) Incrementally bending it? Or will some of my common sense lemme know  when to stop? (I read that when bending young-ins you can take the top all the way LOWER than the bottom sets of leaves).

2.) or... Invest in a great deal of quality bamboo sticks, move them and the lights OUTSIDE the tent for the 12 hours and back inside for lights out b/c then 6'5" with out lights is plenty of room (and hope for the best)?

~My ONLY concern ever, ummm... until this one, has been quality not quantity. I'm "kicking" my "quality" today... juss sayin'.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 6, 2011)

Hope its good. Lot of work and dedication to not be. Why its really important to start with something great  Just top them. Maybe top and tie next time.


----------



## Roddy (May 6, 2011)

It's best IMHO to already have alternating nodes before switching to 12/12!

Both topping and LST will cause for bushing out at least a bit, keep this in mind!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 6, 2011)

I heard once if you do your LST stuff before you water, your a lot less likely to snap a stem. Do your bending when the pots are light. I think you have what it takes to be a great cannibis farmer.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 6, 2011)

Your plants and your room look great.  

I would bend them and tie them.  You will taking males out as soon as they show sex, so should have enough room to do some LST.  Also don't panic if you happen to snap one--they are amazing resilient and seem to recover fine from snapped stems and branches.  I really try to keep from topping them once they are into flowering.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 7, 2011)

Great advices from some hardcore members. Going to do some bondage tonight or tomorrow ... When the pots are lighter. Good luck with yours


----------



## puasurfs (May 7, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Hope its good. Lot of work and dedication to not be. ,Why its really important to start with something great  Just top them. Maybe top and tie next time.


TY Chef I know you're prolly right, I just kept reading where the main cola of an "untopped/pruned" plant has "greater (?)" potency? than the ones that would shoot off from it. Any way... they're, how did THG put it in someone's gj..., "junglerly"... something like that. Yep, they are! :doh:

On a positive note I found a bunch of very cool ways to tie them, ahhhhh... next time.

Question: Just take the TOP and bend it over to the side as far as it will go and NOT break? I just found some culinary twine-stuff and so I'm getting my battery pack and drills for holes  in the sides of the pots. I'll keep reading but I'mma do it today. Thank you.


----------



## puasurfs (May 7, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> It's best IMHO to already have alternating nodes before switching to 12/12!
> 
> Both topping and LST will cause for bushing out at least a bit, keep this in mind!


Well (insert inappropriate cuss sentiment here...) Really? Oh lawd... I waited until I sexed them and separated them, gave the slow ones time to catch up and finally show sex, almost a week for the last lady. But if I would have had the room I would have let them veg longer. @ 6 weeks they are already almost 24"... some of them. 

If they double or triple from what they are now that will make them almost 6 ' @ the soil line:holysheep:!!!

Seriously tho', no lie... the alternating nodes came in a day. I could already tell the next morning when lights on that they looked different. so, hope I didn't stress 'em out!

So the question is BUSHIER vs. TALLER, correct? b/c they are bushy (and tall) now.


----------



## puasurfs (May 7, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I heard once if you do your LST stuff before you water, your a lot less likely to snap a stem. Do your bending when the pots are light. I think you have what it takes to be a great cannibis farmer.


Mahalo Braddah~

I am waiting for the watering time, it's coming today or tomorrow, so good timing there, yes? TY, re: "good cannibis farmer.." b/c i feel like I am making more mistakes than correct decisions. This learning curve is a (insert inappropriate cuss sentiment here), all part of the process tho I know! 

Wonder if there are any pics of bending plants when they are already so tall? & in 5 and 3 Gallon containers?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 7, 2011)

Well i think that the bending goes with time also ... Today a little, tomorrow a little bit more ... 
Will put some screwers on the sides of the pot and with some cord will pull some branches down ... Gently ... And on the day after a little more. Bondage time


----------



## Roddy (May 7, 2011)

I didn't bend my big Kandy Kush until she was showing she'd be too tall...at around 5' and she was in an 18gal tub!


----------



## puasurfs (May 7, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your plants and your room look great.
> 
> I would bend them and tie them.  You will taking males out as soon as they show sex, so should have enough room to do some LST.  Also don't panic if you happen to snap one--they are amazing resilient and seem to recover fine from snapped stems and branches.  I really try to keep from topping them once they are into flowering.


Thanks so much for the encouragement THG and all the info. but lemme ask you (anyone really), am I just taking the TOP of the plant and making an ARC to the side of the pot? or am I trying to get LOW and bend the whole plant over from low part of the stem/stalk/whatever (and the 'branch" would hang over the edge of the pot?). :confused2:

I sexed them all too last week before flowering-12/12, they showed pre-flowers for approx. a week and a half ummmm... 12/8 - Fe:M. Easy to spot the males, js!:watchplant: But what I have left in a 4 x 8 x 6.5 tent is 9 females & jungle-madness! (PLUS the 3 I put into a mom keeper and back under theT5's 24/7).

Looking for pictures too I guess b/c I'm a big fraidy-cat, juss sayin'! But I'll wait to hear an answer while drilling holes in the pots.

So...

Bend from the TOP over to the side in an ARC?  or

Bend the stem/stalk from the lowest possible point over to the side so that a majority of the stem is OFF the side of the container?


----------



## puasurfs (May 7, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Great advices from some hardcore members. Going to do some bondage tonight or tomorrow ... When the pots are lighter. Good luck with yours


TY so much bho~

Yeah I'm certainly needin to do something before it's too late and I have a jungle... MORE of a jungle. LOL

GL with urs too bho. I'll be ov'a there to check urs out, as soon as I get my ladies "trained", or at least going in that direction... LOL


----------



## puasurfs (May 7, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Well i think that the bending goes with time also ... Today a little, tomorrow a little bit more ...
> Will put some screwers on the sides of the pot and with some cord will pull some branches down ... Gently ... And on the day after a little more. Bondage time


So bho, bend over the MAIN stem, or the side branches or both? Please explain it to me if you are able. TY   I'll look on line too right now, so...


----------



## puasurfs (May 7, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I didn't bend my big Kandy Kush until she was showing she'd be too tall...at around 5' and she was in an 18gal tub!


I know, I know... I was hoping i wouldn't have to do it but even the Indica's are tall so it's me doing stuff wrong all over the place, js!


----------



## Staffy (May 7, 2011)

hello. hope all is well.

heres a couple pics from my last grow of LST to give u a lil hint. one is when first lst and the second toward the end. aswell as bending the top cola over, IMHO i always tight the base of them stem aswell to the side of the bucket, before bending the top. i do this simple cuz it will keep ur roots from being juggled around and possible being pulled or pulled out. just try and keep the roots from being disturbed. hope this helps some.


----------



## Roddy (May 7, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> So bho, bend over the MAIN stem, or the side branches or both? Please explain it to me if you are able. TY   I'll look on line too right now, so...



If you bend the main stem, the branches will follow somewhat, you can tie down anything that looks problematic from there!!! Slow pressure, no herky jerky and don't be too forceful!!


----------



## puasurfs (May 7, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> hello. hope all is well.
> 
> heres a couple pics from my last grow of LST to give u a lil hint. one is when first lst and the second toward the end. aswell as bending the top cola over, IMHO i always tight the base of them stem aswell to the side of the bucket, before bending the top. i do this simple cuz it will keep ur roots from being juggled around and possible being pulled or pulled out. just try and keep the roots from being disturbed. hope this helps some.
> View attachment 167855
> ...


Thank you Staffy that looks great to me, and ur results were most excellent! I will anchor them on the opposite sides tomorrow as to support the roots, ty!  

I bent the holy b-jesus outta those suckers and now I see that the side branches, of which there are so many, may need to be tied down too? along the edges of the pot as well? Lights on tomorrow @ 7am... I'll start again then. TY every1.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 7, 2011)

hey Pua they are lookin good :aok: you can lst every last branch if you want, no reason not to


----------



## puasurfs (May 8, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> hey Pua they are lookin good :aok: you can lst every last branch if you want, no reason not to


Thanks Moses Brah~

so I can tie every branch down?  b/c it looks like I'mma need to. wonder what they'll look like in the morning!  

During veg. & 24/7 light I got so use to being able to walk in and hang out with them whenever that now I think I have separation anxiety :giggle:!!


----------



## puasurfs (May 8, 2011)

"Happy Mother's Day"~

Okay so this is what I did last night...
I drilled a bunch o'holes around the pots ~


This one side branch is super long so would I just tie it down and let it all hang out bushy? (bc I guess pretty soon it will be pointing straight up right?).


And my ladies getting bent... I mean, we're both getting some training. 


Then I watered them. I did not anchor the bottoms of the stems down as was suggested so I will do that in 4 hours and 15 minutes.

And I know I already asked but...

Q: Should I just TOP the three ladies in wait in my MOM keeper (Happy Mother's Day to them as well ). I'm looking at about 4 to 5 more inches max with current set up.


----------



## MosesPMG (May 8, 2011)

Looks perfect mate  if you past the first week flowering, topping the plants wont do much. I 'believe' topping is done best within the last two weeks of veg - Hopefully someone can confirm that for me. You can bend the tops over too though, it really helps the lower branches get bigger :aok:


----------



## puasurfs (May 8, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Looks perfect mate  if you past the first week flowering, topping the plants wont do much. I 'believe' topping is done best within the last two weeks of veg - Hopefully someone can confirm that for me. You can bend the tops over too though, it really helps the lower branches get bigger :aok:


TY Moses I appreciate the words of encouragement! But we have a saying in Hawaii when someone is giving you a dirty look or being kinda ugly... My ladies this morning are giving me the "stink-eye" beeg time!:holysheep: I am finishing up anchoring in the stems... I can already see how this would help.

Yeah the 3 others I am talking about are in a MOM keeper and have remained in 24/7 light, and not allowed to flower. These will eventually be my Mom-Clone-Donors. So I can still TOP them, right? I hate doing it now b/c I know they are female and it's too early for a GOOD viable clone from them... good lawd, PLUS I do not need another plant! :ignore:

So they are almost 2 feet tall, wonder how far down I should cut 'em off? May as well make a statement about it and do it well, b/c the pinchin a lil off the TOP has come and gone... where's that emote...:doh:Yep... that's the one!

I'll post a new pic, but I do have a pic up of the three in the MOM keeper... just wondering... PLUS, the real issue is I do not have the width to bend them over in the Mom keeper tent, so... LOL


----------



## Rosebud (May 8, 2011)

Hi Pua, never remove more than a third of the plant.
Here is a pic of a mom of mine that has been topped a million times. Now I am flowering her out. I ususally took about six inches off each time. She is more of a topiary tree now as I removed all the bottom little stuff.
​
Hope that helps. Looks like your doing well with the lst. Your doing great.


----------



## puasurfs (May 8, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> If you bend the main stem, the branches will follow somewhat, you can tie down anything that looks problematic from there!!! Slow pressure, no herky jerky and don't be too forceful!!


Ok Roddy, will do, thank you. I will look for those run away branches and drill more holes to accommodate more (high-stress) LST, js! Laughs @ herky jerky tho, I'm feelin you on that one. I was firm about it but I hope I wasn't too much of a bully. I guess the ladies will let me know soon enough. 

I can't picture how it's gonna look I guess... I'll go look it up.


----------



## puasurfs (May 8, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Pua, never remove more than a third of the plant.
> Here is a pic of a mom of mine that has been topped a million times. Now I am flowering her out. I ususally took about six inches off each time. She is more of a topiary tree now as I removed all the bottom little stuff.
> View attachment 167887​
> Hope that helps. Looks like your doing well with the lst. Your doing great.


Thank you RB love the idea of an MJ Topiary... 

Yes the picture most def helps... Have half re-done with additional anchor point @ base of stem. For LOW Stress Training I'm a lil stressed about it all. They look terrible this morning, juss sayin'! 

Thank you for the kind words RB. Now back to Pua's HST/LST... LOL


----------



## puasurfs (May 8, 2011)

I just went in to check on my ladies since I BENT them all over to the side... looks like a CROP-CIRCLE in my tent instead of a crop.

It's official... they hate me.


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## puasurfs (May 11, 2011)

Aloha Nui Fellow MP'ers~

Well let us see...

Been about 4 days? since I had some HIGH-Stress during my LST of my plants. I have almost recovered and and I think they are gonna recover too! YAY!

I accidently broke off a branch and put it in some bloom nutes I had extra.. I have it in a 3cc measuring syringe b/c I didn't wanna drown it, but I have a ROOT today! weird right?

:holysheep: Do I really NEED another plant right now? NO, I do not. Anyway...

Thought I might have mold, but now I don't think so. I have like 4 fans on 24/7 with ac and... I hope I'm right anyway (just a lil "white-ish ?? on the stem/stalk not the leaves, no pics b/c my camera is terrible at close ups).

I am considering another tent b/c I can see now that the mother keeper is NOT gonna be big enough, but will do perfect for clones and seedlings. Just something a lil taller/deeper will be great.

I know I said I have "enough" plants and all, but...

My Sour Diesel Seeds came in today!!! J U S S S A Y I N'! LOL


----------



## Rosebud (May 11, 2011)

WOO HOO..more plants, bigger tent, more this, more that...you have the disease we all have. Like i keep saying, you are a natural to this.


----------



## puasurfs (May 11, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> WOO HOO..more plants, bigger tent, more this, more that...you have the disease we all have. Like i keep saying, you are a natural to this.


 Aloha RB~

As usual always a pleasure to have you stop by my lowly GJ... I'm not sure what's wrong/right with me but I am already writing stuff down for my NEXT GJ for what NOT to do. Oh and btw... that list is getting longer every day. LOL   You are too kind, TY for the positive words of encouragement.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 11, 2011)

More space more plants to stuff . And better conditions for better grows. It is a long way up to become a goddess or a nouvelle, but we also can make it . And we enjoy the goodies of the climbing .

Some pics of your bondage :hubba: ?


----------



## Roddy (May 11, 2011)

lmao....you're hooked!!! Happy growing, my friend!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 11, 2011)

How Funny, I see it in the Future!!! "Pua surf seeds" Finest on the Islands, Your doing great, good journal, Thank you for shareing, ddooodoododoodo (spaghetti western theme music) the good the bad and the ugly. mostly good , your FFA material.  thats future farmers of america


----------



## puasurfs (May 12, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> More space more plants to stuff . And better conditions for better grows. It is a long way up to become a goddess or a nouvelle, but we also can make it . And we enjoy the goodies of the climbing .
> 
> Some pics of your bondage :hubba: ?


Hey bho, right? will I ever be satisfied? When I took the ladies for some sun by the pool I put the Mom's under the HPS for about an hour or so just cause (and I'm not so sure that was a good idea) and I thought to myself, Hmmmm... [Just] THREE plants look great to me! I'mma lil overwhelmed at the moment. 

And I'mma forget Goddess or nouvelle and _really_ reach for a couple steps above ill educated an lowly NooB.
And since you asked for pics, bc I assume you wanna good laugh today, I will happily provide you with some entertaining shots of my ridiculously stressful LST that is so jungle-esque I am considering adding primates and birds as well, juss sayin'.



-BC Sweet Dreams- "Slim"-Side Profile.
-BC/SD- From the back
-BC/SD- From the top.
-AK-47/ "Bondage" pic, just not that great of one.
-AK-47/ "Medusa" for obvious reasons. 
-Don't they get to lookin all "different" and stuff in flowering? I like it!


----------



## puasurfs (May 12, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> lmao....you're hooked!!! Happy growing, my friend!


Mahalo Brah for the encouraging words and also for poppin by today as well,


----------



## puasurfs (May 12, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> How Funny, I see it in the Future!!! "Pua surf seeds" Finest on the Islands, Your doing great, good journal, Thank you for shareing, ddooodoododoodo (spaghetti western theme music) the good the bad and the ugly. mostly good , your FFA material.  thats future farmers of america


Hey SKAG!!! Well that sounds pretty good to me, I may need some partners tho, know anyone who might wanna grow MJ in a legal state with the best surf, that also is PARADISE? ( wishing I had a Hula-Girl animated emote right now).

And I was like... "FFA?"

"Federal Aviation Administration"-Yep, I already have that one. Ur right tho, there is plenty of the good, the bad and the ugly... see attached photo of MEDUSA, she's makin me crazy (er?).


----------



## puasurfs (May 12, 2011)

Aloha MP'ers~

"Welcome to the jungle"

I think I'm gonna need some more butchers thread... BBL


----------



## bho_expertz (May 12, 2011)

It looks great. You need to tell ( secretly  ) how you got those skills with the ropes :hubba: .
I would put the lights closer if the hoods are cooled. Like 10 to 15 cm above the canopy. Check with your hand if too much hot. I would also take very care with plants going from the outside to inside. Bugs and pests are not welcome in the tents .


----------



## Staffy (May 12, 2011)

u did a good job lst. looks real good. i love a good lst, make them so bushy n many tops.  keep up the good work.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 13, 2011)

I see your tyeing things up nicely, just wanted to put in a word about useing (soft  tyes) rather than wire, I  overlooked a wire tye on my dutch treat and its embedded into the stalk, it took about 3 to 4 weeks,anyway I put a stick through my pots and train the girls out horizontally, this method seems to give me decent yields. lots of screw eyes in the pot rims for tyeing the girls down. Oh ya I know i mentioned this before but they seem to be a lot more resilent when the're dried out, i HAVEN'T BROKEN A LIMB in along time. darn caplocks,  Aloha PuaSURF , hey can we know what island?


----------



## puasurfs (May 14, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> It looks great. You need to tell ( secretly  ) how you got those skills with the ropes :hubba: .
> I would put the lights closer if the hoods are cooled. Like 10 to 15 cm above the canopy. Check with your hand if too much hot. I would also take very care with plants going from the outside to inside. Bugs and pests are not welcome in the tents .


LOL bho~ (Getting out cm conversion app.) Seriously? 5-6 inches below a HPS? The hoods/reflectors are cooled directly from an a/c vent but... I did lower them a bit though, I'll keep a temp check and also I need a lil height so that I can increase the light area coverage. 

Good advice too about the plants outside b/c I was thinkin the same thing. but they sure did seem to love the REAL sun.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 14, 2011)

I have my cooltube really close. Check the temps and use that hand. If good for your hand good for the plants.

Imagine one mite in the grow tent :holysheep:


----------



## puasurfs (May 14, 2011)

Staffy said:
			
		

> u did a good job lst. looks real good. i love a good lst, make them so bushy n many tops.  keep up the good work.


Thanks Staffy for saying so but they look a lil outta control to me now. I knew they would go bushier in place of TALLER but they are really bushy. I am gonna need a 50 pound ball of that butchers string I think.


----------



## puasurfs (May 14, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I have my cooltube really close. Check the temps and use that hand. If good for your hand good for the plants.
> 
> Imagine one mite in the grow tent :holysheep:



 Good-Morning bho, and thanks for that. I almost wish I would have gotten the 1000W lights now... oh yeah I remember why I didn't... HEAT! And no more trips outside b/c of the "one mite in my tent" thing :ignore:!!


----------



## puasurfs (May 14, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> I see your tyeing things up nicely, just wanted to put in a word about useing (soft  tyes) rather than wire, I  overlooked a wire tye on my dutch treat and its embedded into the stalk, it took about 3 to 4 weeks,anyway I put a stick through my pots and train the girls out horizontally, this method seems to give me decent yields. lots of screw eyes in the pot rims for tyeing the girls down. Oh ya I know i mentioned this before but they seem to be a lot more resilent when the're dried out, i HAVEN'T BROKEN A LIMB in along time. darn caplocks,  Aloha PuaSURF , hey can we know what island?


 Aloha Skag! Great to see you here this morning. Thank you for the pics and that lady looks just fine with the wire, they are pretty resilient, yes (I hope so)? I put holes in the tops of the pot rims, but next time I wanna try something like the screws b/c well, it would make it easier to adjust as you go along I believe.

I would very much like to see some more pictures of your TRAINING and the sticks and how you are using them, if you have some you can post for me. I am fairly certain Skag that I am doing it all wrong and that I wanna correct stuff before I get too far along and cannot fix it.  And yeah that was just a lil side branch break from me mis-handling /moving them, no doubt.

I see ppl using those bamboo sticks and those seem to work too?
_*
~Kauai*_


----------



## Staffy (May 14, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Thanks Staffy for saying so but they look a lil outta control to me now. I knew they would go bushier in place of TALLER but they are really bushy. I am gonna need a 50 pound ball of that butchers string I think.




lol, ya ull need alot. i just go to local supermarket and grab abunch twisty ties from the fruit and veg section.  if we got string we are in control! lol
also remember when u do tie ur branches down, not to do it to tight, as ur stems grow. the string will cut thru it.:doh: 
happy growings!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 14, 2011)

Ya this stuff sniffs pineapple so sweetly I'm back on Kauai at the farmers market finger picking big chunks off my Pig plate. Man it smells tropical, because of a little LST on the one plant, I've got 15 big colas, and a bunch of lesser ones, I'm hopeing for 2 1/2 ounces off the one plant I dont know, the buds are sure dense, it might surprise me. The Mrs. is sure pumped up, i've been force feeding her Mazar since 2008. The dutch treat is about the same, maybe a tad more yield, 3 ounces, maybe, I'm wishin here but what the heck, it's smell is like something so cool i can't describe it, It smells better than any i've whiffed in a advanced flowering state, I like it better than the C99, I believe because of the sitiva in these strains make them so trainable, the DT grows faster than any I've seen, always adjusting the lights. One of these days i'll see ya on yahoo. i know some tropical growers online that do crazy outdoor stuff over there, unbelivable yields, more from one plant than my 30 indoors, Aloha


----------



## puasurfs (May 15, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> Ya this stuff sniffs pineapple so sweetly I'm back on Kauai at the farmers market finger picking big chunks off my Pig plate. Man it smells tropical, because of a little LST on the one plant, I've got 15 big colas, and a bunch of lesser ones, I'm hopeing for 2 1/2 ounces off the one plant I dont know, the buds are sure dense, it might surprise me. The Mrs. is sure pumped up, i've been force feeding her Mazar since 2008. The dutch treat is about the same, maybe a tad more yield, 3 ounces, maybe, I'm wishin here but what the heck, it's smell is like something so cool i can't describe it, It smells better than any i've whiffed in a advanced flowering state, I like it better than the C99, I believe because of the sitiva in these strains make them so trainable, the DT grows faster than any I've seen, always adjusting the lights. One of these days i'll see ya on yahoo. i know some tropical growers online that do crazy outdoor stuff over there, unbelivable yields, more from one plant than my 30 indoors, Aloha


Aloha Skag~ how amazing that sounds brah, I am so envious right now, but super happy for you tho! Beautiful! Here's a NooB question for you... I see that (string?) GRID? What is that? To help them with their weight? Hmmm... big fatties I tell you that much! (insert emote with eyes bugging out here!). And I didn't know that about Sativa vs. Indica and trainability but I do know that I have a couple of indica plants that did NOT wanna bend for anything! Very robust. now I know why, lol. Yahoo?


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 15, 2011)

If you have good seed stock, your plants will give you big robust buds too, the magic is in the seed, I just saw a new seed bank in canada, i'll get it to you, I'm thinking of talking a little with hick and buying from Attitude, at least considering it, I went to the cannabis farmers market today, what fun, came home with 6 different strains lol, and the Mrs. bought tinctures and lotions. I'll post a thread on the whole market scene at the coffee table.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 17, 2011)

The netting is just to support the buds and to keep them upright, here's my next I guess NOG net of green lol, I was gonna do a scrog but I have to big of netting,and didn't really get it, but hey it's working for me, I was a little dissapointed in the dutch treat, i had the net to high on the plants and it messed with cola production, heres a pic of my next budding girls, there about 25 days in flower. I'm gonna do a better yield for sure, this is dutch treat,   the real bushy plant is C99 mama. I've got a DT in the closet thats gonna give up a tremendous 1 plant indoor yield, I have to take the doors off to get her out, I'm gonna do a foliar spray of mineral matrix, a micro nutrient, I use it for maitenence and aloha lol the girls love it. I've got a few plants out in the green-to also, Mazzar, BLZxSuper silver Haze, dutch treat, cinderella99 it gonna be stuffed. The Mrs. made pineapple Canna Rippers today


----------



## Roddy (May 18, 2011)

:48:


----------



## puasurfs (May 18, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> If you have good seed stock, your plants will give you big robust buds too, the magic is in the seed, I just saw a new seed bank in canada, i'll get it to you, I'm thinking of talking a little with hick and buying from Attitude, at least considering it, I went to the cannabis farmers market today, what fun, came home with 6 different strains lol, and the Mrs. bought tinctures and lotions. I'll post a thread on the whole market scene at the coffee table.


Aloha Skag~

:holysheep: 6 different strains? How exciting is that? I will be looking forward to those pics and that gj for sure. The seeds I bought I think were pretty good. 100% germ rate @ 60% Female. I like tinctures too, juss sayin'!  LOL


----------



## puasurfs (May 18, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> :48:


  Thanks for poppin in Roddy... puff puff pass... :48:


----------



## puasurfs (May 18, 2011)

Happy-Hump-Day MP'ers~

I am 15 days into flowering and may I just say... exciting and boring at the same time. There I said it. And I have separation anxiety @ lights out and I want a veg. tent so I can visit when ever. 'Nough said... LOL

Thanks so much for bringing me this far everyone, I could not have done it without you. Well I could have but it would have prolly been a disaster. I am reading whatever I can re: flowering but the general info. seems to be, "patience"... that's about it. Anything you wanna throw in there? Like, NO MISTING bc of mold issues and stuff.

Question 1: Does the distance to the light have an impact on bud production and/or quality? ( I have them closer now... TY bho)

Question 2: Does it hurt at all to supplement with T5 lighting in addition to the HPS even if they are the bright-whites? ( I feel like I don't have good enough coverage )

Question 3: My schedule is gonna change and I wanna change my light schedule as well so, I believe i read that it's ok to do the 24 hours of dark just the once to change it? Is that ok? I am 7pm lights out and I wanna do something like 6am lights out.

*NOTE: A very scary thing happened to me the other day. You see, I keep reading EVERYTHING about germination, and sprouting, and vegging and... what I keep running into are the words/phrase "_*results are STRAIN specific*_". Here's the scary part, when I googled AK-47 and BC's Sweet Dreams_ my grow journal came up!_:holysheep: I am stunned to think that someone might try and use my gj for information! Anyway.... this brings me to my point, bc I do have one and that is this:

:farm:Can we start a sort of reference Library from OUR MEMBERS that would/could highlight the SPECIFIC strains that they have grown? For example, I am thinking about growing Jack Herer. I can look and see how RB did it compared to RS420? See what they did in common and what didn't work. not sure how it would work but I think it would be an invaluable resource... and it would be,_* "strain-specific"*_. I'll send something to Hick or THG in a PM and see what they say. What do you think?

ok so, no pics b/c it's not really all that exciting right now. but by next week I will put some up for sure.


----------



## puasurfs (May 18, 2011)

Just a lil info. please.

*Would you please list/give the name/title of your favorite marijuana-growing reference book and why it is ur fave? Looking to acquire some more info. Thank you in advance. Oh, and I have Jorges Indoor & his Medical MJ books. The rest has been the net and YOU!


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2011)

Hi Pua,
1. put your had at the top of the plant and if it feels too hot for your hand it is for your plants. Yes, as close as you can without burning them.

2. I have not done that, but I don't think it would hurt anything. I think it is a good idea, are you thinking verticle lighting? More folks will be along to help you with that.

My favorite book, is the Bible by jorges, but Mr Hamster Lewis and others (hick, I think) like Marijuana Botany. It is next on my list.

I think it is adorable that you have separation anxiety. I know what you mean. I don't know about switching your lights.
PS. grow Jack Herer. It is special. I don't share mine, i keep it for me. I am not sure what makes it special, it doesn't lay me out or make me hyper, it is just nice. Special, like you pua.

Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Roddy (May 18, 2011)

Heading out the door literally as I type, but want to say that I think you're doing an awesome job and have good grow talent, you'd have made it, just with headaches and hardships!  I too am glad to have found this bunch as they really helped me as well!!!

Will try to comment on the questions later, hit this :48: LSD while I get some business taken care of!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 19, 2011)

For Grow books I have Marijuana Grow Basics / Jorge Cervantes  Ed rosenthal's Marijuana Growers Handbook I use this one alot, and I have a old Rosenthal and Franks, i bought in the mid seventies.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 19, 2011)

How are you feeding them ? you have any meter to check the food gaven ?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 19, 2011)

1. As closer as you get the plants to the light more lumens they get. So closer is better.
2. Where do you want to put the T5's ? At side ? I don't think that is good. You want vertical growth an light to the buds. But it is only what i think. Really don't know.
3. I would change one hour per day. So ... lights off @8pm, other day @9pm and so on ... until 6am 

Have read some stuff. MJ Botany is great but a little complicated to read. But probably one of the best readings.

I also like the idea of a GJ Comparison. This because we could push more confidently the feedings and learn from mistakes.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 26, 2011)

a little LST pics. i repotted re tyed evetything, gettin ready to reload, 12 and 20 gallon pots


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (May 28, 2011)

After I bend this BLZ over a little and tye her down, I tip the pot with the wedge (small pot), the screw eye, and the plants stem all pointing at the source of light, sun, MH, whatever your source is, this is outside and the suns still in the south, The plant will stretch towards the light source with the bucket in this position, Tighten up on the wire as the plant reaches, after a week or so when you put the pot back level, the main stem will be horizontal, I hope this makes sense, its how I improve my yield, and use the pot tipping jigs etc. Good luck pua!


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi Pua,
> 1. put your had at the top of the plant and if it feels too hot for your hand it is for your plants. Yes, as close as you can without burning them.
> 
> 2. I have not done that, but I don't think it would hurt anything. I think it is a good idea, are you thinking verticle lighting? More folks will be along to help you with that.
> ...


TY RB~

I just got the MJ Botany to add to my collection of reading material. It does, so far, seem to be filling in some of the blanks.  I wanna try Jack H but do I have the vertical space I wonder? Will have to carefully look at ur gj and plant height so that I do not find myself in the same predicament I did with this last go around and my stressful LST! 

As for the lights I just kept them OFF for 24 hours and switched them by 24 hours. So far all seems to be going well. 

Laughs @ "special, like you pua"... "special-ed" (looking for a "short-bus" emote right now), more like :rofl:


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Heading out the door literally as I type, but want to say that I think you're doing an awesome job and have good grow talent, you'd have made it, just with headaches and hardships!  I too am glad to have found this bunch as they really helped me as well!!!
> 
> Will try to comment on the questions later, hit this :48: LSD while I get some business taken care of!


Aloha Roddy and TY for stoppin by, as always it is a pleasure to see you. I appreciate the kind words, howev'a, I was a lil overwhelmed there for a while. Am compiling a whole list of stuff NOT to do for the next go around.


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> For Grow books I have Marijuana Grow Basics / Jorge Cervantes  Ed rosenthal's Marijuana Growers Handbook I use this one alot, and I have a old Rosenthal and Franks, i bought in the mid seventies.


Mahalo Skag~

I will add this to my must-read list. I appreciate you passin along the info too... laughs @ "I bought in the mid-seventies"... 



			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> How are you feeding them ? you have any meter to check the food gaven ?


Hey bho~ I'm kinda hatin that you asked this question only bc I have seen ur feeding/watering schedule and mine is sooooo far from that. I DO NOT have any meter (ppm I am assuming you mean), all I do have is a PH/Light/Moisture Meter and that one was a cheep-ee one. I see that I may need to invest in something else.

I will post a few pics and will list current water/feed schedule. Then... I'll mosey on over to ur gj and check out ur wonderful ladies next!



			
				bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I also like the idea of a GJ Comparison. This because we could push more confidently the feedings and learn from mistakes.


I am fairly certain that comparing your gj to mine will, and rightfully so, make you pretty happy about yours! LOL And still I have NO frost on mine... well very little and I have to use the 30x loupe to see anything!


----------



## Hick (May 29, 2011)

you've done well pua'!!!  deservedly proud  

..."compiling a list"...
"IMO"... (and sorry for not answering sooner) but "I" would have recommended lights "off" for 24 to reset your schedule. Interrupting the _'dark cycle'_ is more likely to promote a hermi'. and trying to change an hour per day, opens the possibility of mucking it up for 12 days....BUT.. a single interruption shouldn't affect "good" genetics anyway.

the problem with 'adding' t5s are that in order for them to be close enough to benefit your plants, they often shadow/block the better hps lighting. 

 "MJ Botany" by Clarke, is IMO, _by far_ the most in depth and noBS book on mj of those mentioned.   It a bit .."dry" reading. Not entertaining, not a lotta' "purdy pictures" or colorful jabber. Just good scientific factual information.  A must IMO, for anyone serious about cultivation.


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> After I bend this BLZ over a little and tye her down, I tip the pot with the wedge (small pot), the screw eye, and the plants stem all pointing at the source of light, sun, MH, whatever your source is, this is outside and the suns still in the south, The plant will stretch towards the light source with the bucket in this position, Tighten up on the wire as the plant reaches, after a week or so when you put the pot back level, the main stem will be horizontal, I hope this makes sense, its how I improve my yield, and use the pot tipping jigs etc. Good luck pua!


Aloha Skag Brah~

TY so much for the info. and esp. the pics. Makes me wish I really had done some LST ohhhhh, about two or three months ago! Interesting technique the addition of "tilting" ur pot to train, even more, the plant. Never thought of that and I haven't seen it either, so great! 

Were these clones or did you grow them from seeds? After stressing so much over the LST I believe that I will get on board with that a lil bit sooner next time.

Like the "screws" with the EYES bc that looks like it would also be easier to fasten and re-fasten the branches...


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> I am fairly certain that comparing your gj to mine will, and rightfully so, make you pretty happy about yours! LOL And still I have NO frost on mine... well very little and I have to use the 30x loupe to see anything!



Different strains ... It is normal. The Ganesh's don't have many either  .

We need some pics


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> A must IMO, for anyone serious about cultivation.



Have bought :aok:


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> you've done well pua'!!!  deservedly proud
> 
> ..."compiling a list"...
> "IMO"... (and sorry for not answering sooner) but "I" would have recommended lights "off" for 24 to reset your schedule. Interrupting the _'dark cycle'_ is more likely to promote a hermi'. and trying to change an hour per day, opens the possibility of mucking it up for 12 days....BUT.. a single interruption shouldn't affect "good" genetics anyway.
> ...


Aloha Hick~

And thank you for stoppin by and for the info as well. I did just decide to go with the "lights-off" for the 24 hours and then resume the new time schedule. Oh lawd... I was too afraid of the HERMI situation to play around with it too much (That's a "word" that really should be censored, like "%$#@*&" bc that's the "baddest most foul word around these parts"... :hubba 

I was wondering about the T5's... even though it seems I do NOT have great coverage from my hood-reflectors that at least the reflective nature of the tents do in fact help some. But I have a plant that I am sure got burned. NOT bc it was any higher than any of the others but may be the victim of a HOT-Spot. Will assess that very issue today, tho, TY Hick.

And as far as the MJ Botany book goes, yes, you are correct that it is kinda a dry read but I am so enjoying the info regardless. (I should have said "irregardless" b/c that's a pet-peeve of mine). A person at my level NEEDS it to be broken down just like Mr. Clarke has done. Excellent. Now where's my dictionary?


----------



## Rosebud (May 29, 2011)

irregardless is my pet peeve too. You are doing great Pua. I need to get that book too.


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

Good-Morning my fellow MP'ers and a Happy Memorial-Day to one and all~

Thank you for all the info and suggestions for reading material in my never ending quest to get this thang dialed in. I will admit that I was a bit over whelmed for a while esp at the thought of these plants getting any larger... I'm NOT gonna ask it, however, if I said, "may I see a show of hands from the ppl who KNEW that sprouting 20 seeds was WAY WAY WAY too many..." The results of that particular inquiry would be staggering... 

As of today:

I am @ 26th day of flowering both the AK and the SD.
The watering / feeding schedule is now ridiculous in it's frequency.
Still using r/o water supplemented with @ 50% Cal. /Mag.+, and 10-12ml/gal. of Liquid Karma.
Pure-Pro Bloom @ 25ml / gal - For my flowering ladies.
Pure-Pro Grow  @ 15ml / gal - For my Vegging Mom's.
Keeping my PH btwn 6.4 & 6.8  and allowing a couple of days for nutes to settle in and buffer, before I recheck and then feed, thx to the infinite wisdom of our very own THG.

I just snapped a few pics last night. They aren't very good and I will snap more later this week. AK's are lengthening and filling in nicely, but the SD is just going off and filling in big time. It's my first time to see this so to me it's pretty exciting! And yes.... I'mma dork, I know this!





 - SD 
 - SD 



 - SD showing off the benefits from all that (stressful) LST... no kidding there are about 10 - 12 bud sites sticking straight up! (even more on some of the others) YAY!:holysheep:

Thank you for everything thus far ppl... you rawk! juss sayin'


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

They look just great. If you see some yellowing ( i think that they look very good ) you can push the bloom ferts a little. But that is why you need EC/PPM meter. So you can push the feedings a little, knowing what you are doing.

Nice job with the LST.


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> They look just great. If you see some yellowing ( i think that they look very good ) you can push the bloom ferts a little. But that is why you need EC/PPM meter. So you can push the feedings a little, knowing what you are doing.
> 
> Nice job with the LST.


Mahalo Brah bho~

TY for the compliment about my ladies they appreciate the love! :hubba: I am so hoping that they do come out ok, well, better than ok b/c here's me :watchplant: I'd do it 24/7 if i could. 

Yeah in the pic they LOOK yellow bc of the HPS light but in natural light they are green. I have been removing leaves once they do turn that wilted-yellow color, but they usually let me know when it's time to remove them. 
I am surprised, honestly, that the (LATE) LST actually worked. EVERY plant has btwn 10 - 14+ straight up bud sites, so... could not have done it without you.

Those meters... they're like $250.00, correct? Prolly why I don't have one. In all honesty the only one I've ever seen has been the ones for hydro that you gotta keep moist? That one WAS $250.00.

That's a lot of money for me right now... juss sayin', b/c I want Jack Herer beans and those are crazy expensive... :rofl:


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

Just a thought:

*I decided to quit smoking in my grow room today out of courtesy to my ladies... I was imagining that it would be like eating a big juicy double cheese burger in front of your pet cow. Kinda delicious but just a lil creepy too, maybe. juss sayin'. :rofl:


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Mahalo Brah bho~
> Those meters... they're like $250.00, correct? Prolly why I don't have one. In all honesty the only one I've ever seen has been the ones for hydro that you gotta keep moist? That one WAS $250.00.



Jesus  Mine was 59 that is more or less 70 us dollars. Adwa AD32. Digital, waterproof and automatic calibration. Good stuff.


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Jesus  Mine was 59 that is more or less 70 us dollars. Adwa AD32. Digital, waterproof and automatic calibration. Good stuff.


Oh yeah, much mo bettah... one of those will do fer sureee...   TY


----------



## Roddy (Jun 1, 2011)

puasurfs said:
			
		

> Just a thought:
> 
> *I decided to quit smoking in my grow room today out of courtesy to my ladies... I was imagining that it would be like eating a big juicy double cheese burger in front of your pet cow. Kinda delicious but just a lil creepy too, maybe. juss sayin'. :rofl:



I always used to sit and smoke with the gals, my buddy said it was cruelty!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 2, 2011)

I wish i could enter in the tent and smoke a fat spliff contemplanting the wonders of nature. but i can't :doh:


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 2, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> I wish i could enter in the tent and smoke a fat spliff contemplanting the wonders of nature. but i can't :doh:


Aloha Brah~ Yep... I don't have the room either so I gotta admire them from afar.


----------



## puasurfs (Jun 5, 2011)

Aloha MP'ers~

Well it would appear that I have done something terribly wrong as I have one plant near dead and some others looking as if they wanna follow suit. 

Here's what's up as of today:

33rd day into flowering and all was fine and well until a couple of days ago when I noticed that the leaf tips were turning yellowish. I had read in a gj where someone had pushed the nute limit, got a leaf indication and then backed off a lil. That's what I did too so...

I have been giving my ladies r/o water, with cal./mag.+ @ 50%, with Liquid Karma, and @ 25ml/gl of Pure-Pro-Bloom. PH is kept at about 6.5 - 7.0.

3 days ago I watered and the only thing I did differently was back OFF the nutes by 50% bc I was thinking they had too much by the leaves... I am wondering if it is a NUTE deficiency and would it show up so fast? I'll post the pics... sad sad sad... One is about to die for real.


 - Leaf tips turning yellow


 - Yellowing progress on the leaves


 - My FAVORITE plant ("Chunky") has small spots now today.

I cannot even bring myself to photograph the plant that is almost dead! :cry:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Pua,

Not happy to hear so bad news.

PH sould be on soil between 6 and 6.5, being 6.3 to 6.5 the best range. Above that you will have some lockouts. Since i don't know the ferts you use i cannot help with that.

Try to shutdown the light just for photo so the green is more visible for better diagnoses.

Do you see any bugs at the bottom of the leaves ? those "spots" can be thryp ( don't know if wrotes like this ).


----------



## Hick (Jun 6, 2011)

> Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients.


hxxp://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm
have you calibrated your pen?


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 6, 2011)

Excellent link Hick. Thanks.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh crap Pua. I hope you get this straightened out. These growers will help you. I know nothing of ph. Hang in, it can be a roller coaster, but you will have great knowledge.


----------



## Roddy (Jun 6, 2011)

Sorry to see the issues, my friend, please do take pics without the lights so we can see the plants better!!! Don't get discouraged just yet, there's hope!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey puasurf, them menehune's been messin around, can you tell me how much your pots weigh and how many gallon they are? Are the plants drinking, or does the pots feel waterlogged?


----------



## thomas 11111 (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to see you are running into problems.:hairpull:  I hope everything clears up for ya.  Heavy dose of green mojo coming your way!
:48:


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jun 16, 2011)

I hope to see you soon, I'm gonna go look in the hospital for you, hopefully you have some pictures posted there.


----------



## puasurfs (Jul 23, 2011)

Aloha one and all~

Thank you all for your kind words and well wishes~

What an experience THAT was... not all bad, but pretty darn. I believe that the r/o water I bought was contaminated with a high amount of bleach. the very reason I was buying it instead of using the stuff outta my faucet. The little "place" where you get it was shut down directly after with a notice on it saying it would be down until "whatever" was reconciled. 

Interestingly, or not, ALL my indicas died. :holysheep:  All of them. I had about half of the AK's make it and that equaled a decent amount.

I have new ones now... dare I begin again? A journal I mean of course. I don't mind sharing my successes it's the failures that are hard to get through.

Thank you for all your kind words and support... I'll be seeing you soon. It's finals week coming so, perhaps after that?

I miss you guys a lil... juss sayin! :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 23, 2011)

Of course you should grow again. The good things about journals is we learn. I say mine is the good the bad and the ugly. So don't stop journaling.  You were missed.  Good mojo for finals.


----------

